# Beneficial broody



## chickenlittle9274 (May 21, 2016)

Four days till my broody is expected to hatch her 3rd clutch. She has 14 eggs one easteregger one rir 5 of her own( black chochin bantam) and 7 silky. I candled them when she took a dirt bath and all look good except I can't see into the olive egg. 

B.J. that's her name. I took her from her mother hen after a snake ate her siblings. She was the only one left so I took her to insure it would live. Bj imprinted on me. To have had such a rough start in life and a human as a mother hen she sure is a great chicken. I couldn't be more proud.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have raised all my chickens from day olds and I am their mama.I keep close the first 6-8 weeks and we all "bond".Right now,the 3 mos olds are afraid of their real mamas and come running to me.One bad thing about this is when I put them in the grow out pen,I feel and they think I am abandoning them but we all eventually get over it.Right now they're running around in the yard,having the time of their lives.I had 1 hatch and she was and still is "my baby".At 3 y o she still prefers to be in the house with me, she's almost like my dog.If I sit on the couch,she jumps up to get her belly petted.If I go into the kitchen,she comes running-she knows where I keep the food.


----------

